# Favorite Horror Movies



## Willow (Apr 7, 2010)

Does anyone have any favorite horror movies?

My favorite movie that I like to watch every time it comes on cable is The Shining, my other favorite would probably have to be the Sixth Sense

Of the somewhat newer ones...I dunno...probably the Grudge or something...newer ones are kinda meh...I like making fun of newer ones...and remakes, those are always worth a few laughs...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 7, 2010)

Most "horror" movies I've seen actually made me laugh a few times. There was this one movie called "The Unborn" about a genetically-engineered aborted killer fetus. While I'm laughing as I type that last sentence, the idea is kinda creepy, to say the least.


----------



## Willow (Apr 7, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Most "horror" movies I've seen actually made me laugh a few times. There was this one movie called "The Unborn" about a genetically-engineered aborted killer fetus. While I'm laughing as I type that last sentence, the idea is kinda creepy, to say the least.


I think I've seen that movie...doesn't if have something to do with like the chick's unborn brother being like some spirit from the Holocaust or something like that...and there's that dog thing...with the upside down head?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think I've seen that movie...doesn't if have something to do with like the chick's unborn brother being like some spirit from the Holocaust or something like that...and there's that dog thing...with the upside down head?


 No, it was older than that. I think early 90s


----------



## Browder (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm never scared in horror movies. Still I loves me some Clive Barker.


----------



## Willow (Apr 7, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> No, it was older than that. I think early 90s


You sure?
...maybe it's a remake...I dunno...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 7, 2010)

Psycho (1960)
Alien (1979)

I win.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## 8-bit (Apr 7, 2010)

Horror?   Hmm. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

The Crazies. I know it's new but the part right after the cars rolls out of the car wash. . . 

Damn near pissed myself


----------



## Willow (Apr 7, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Horror?   Hmm. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> The Crazies. I know it's new but the part right after the cars rolls out of the car wash. . .
> 
> Damn near pissed myself


I watched the first like, 30 minutes of the Strangers...
it took forever for it to actually kinda pick up a little...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## 8-bit (Apr 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I watched the first like, 30 minutes of the Strangers...
> it took forever for it to actually kinda pick up a little...




meh.



Night of The Living Dead. Both orig AND 90's remake. Epic Win.


----------



## torachi (Apr 8, 2010)

I have an unhealthy obsession with horror. My titles collection runs in the thousands..

Videodrome, Dead Ringers (and everything else by C-Berg), Cube, Day of the Dead, DeadAlive, Suspiria, Hellraiser, New York Ripper, Wizard of Gore..the list really can never stop.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My favorite movie that I like to watch every time it comes on cable is The Shining...


 I always liked the idea of having a big house where you can just throw a tennis ball against the walls repeatedly. I would also become very paranoid. The two would cancel each other out hopefully.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 8, 2010)

alien, and aliens as it is one of the few movies where the sequal is equal to if not better than the original. both werre movies i reaaaaaaaaly should not have watched as a kid...but loved them and still love them (the 3rd one sucks, never seen the 4th)

the hills have eyes...i feel guilty liking this one .__. its so horrible but i cannot turn away and it intrigues me...its like roadkill i guess in that you know you should not look at it but you can't help it...the whole mystery aspect behind the origion of the people who live in the hills is part of what gets me, the part where he goes to find his baby and is in the town set up for the nuke tests with all the maniquins is so damn errie.
the sequal is not as good but somehow it being miltary folk VS a family getting picked off one by one makes me feel less guilty watching it.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

X the Unknown (1956)
The Curse of Frankenstein (1957)
Dracula (1958 )
The Mummy (1959)
Psycho (1960)
Village of the Damned (1960)
The Gorgon (1964)
Island of Terror (1966)
Quatermass and the Pit (1967)
Scream and Scream Again (1970)
The House that Dripped Blood (1970)
The Wicker Man (1973)
Horror Express (1973)
The Beast Must Die (1974)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 8, 2010)

torachi said:


> Videodrome



I have the Criterion Collection DVD of this. Comes in a box that looks like a Betamax tape

It's siiiiiiiick



TashkentFox said:


> The Wicker Man (1973)



Wicker Man OWNS

Soundtrack OWNS


----------



## Stawks (Apr 8, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I have the Criterion Collection DVD of this. Comes in a box that looks like a Betamax tape
> 
> It's siiiiiiiick



This is the best thing I've ever heard.

My favourite horror movie is The Thing, or maybe Cube.

i unno


----------



## Skittle (Apr 8, 2010)

torachi said:


> I have an unhealthy obsession with horror. My titles collection runs in the thousands..
> 
> Videodrome, Dead Ringers (and everything else by C-Berg), Cube, Day of the Dead, DeadAlive, Suspiria, Hellraiser, New York Ripper, Wizard of Gore..the list really can never stop.


I'm totally with you on this one. I saw Hellraiser when I was five. Probably the reason I have an unhealthy love with gore, blood and murder.

Also...Do supposed to be horror but not horror movies count? Evil Dead <3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 9, 2010)

Load_Blown;1720187
[IMG said:
			
		

> http://iconsoffright.com/news/TCM%20Poster.jpg[/IMG]



I think the Texas Chainsaw Massacre is hilarious because Leatherface looks like Rab C. Nesbitt.


----------



## entropicage (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, I remember one that was surprisingly good, when I was settling in for a bad horror movie night. Anatomy, a german horror dubbed into english about a girl in med school discovering a secret society of doctors who do harm.

As for legitimately good movies, there's Black Christmas, Catacombs... and my mind is blanking at the moment. Probably because it's past 4am

Oh! And the original Night of the Living Dead.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Apr 9, 2010)

Psycho, Alien, The Thing, The Shining, Rosemary's Baby, Nightmare on Elm Street, Halloween, Hellraiser, The Wicker Man (1973), Suspiria, just to name a few. Evil Dead 2 is technically a horror-comedy, and one of the best of the genre. GROOVY!


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Apr 9, 2010)

Prince of Darkness
The Guardian
Sleep Walkers <3 Alice Krige

Elm Streets
Phantasm
Hell Raisers (the first makes me cringe every time)
Cat people
Poltergeist
Child's play
Warlock


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I think the Texas Chainsaw Massacre is hilarious because Leatherface looks like Rab C. Nesbitt.



I guess he does, huh







Videodrome party tonight


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Apr 9, 2010)

Dawn of the Dead (1978 )

Zombi 2/Zombie (1979)

The Beyond/Seven Doors of Death (1981)

The Thing (1982)

Evil Dead II (1987)

I'm really liking some of Lucio Fulci's films. 

(Woo, 100th post!)


----------



## Ames (Apr 9, 2010)

I loved the Evil Dead series.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 9, 2010)

I love the movie dead alive just for this terrible terrible yet awesome scene.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYvqOfrs6CA&feature=related


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

Psycho! One of the granddaddies of the genre.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 9, 2010)

Suspiria has such a beautiful poster, man


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 9, 2010)

Cannibal Hollocaust. I win.

Kinda NSFW, I guess....

[yt]eT-JezbL2ek[/yt]

Then, there is The Day After and Threads.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 9, 2010)

I was going to put up a Cannibal Holocaust poster but they are totally gory and have a naked lady on them so I decided against it :7(


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 10, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I was going to put up a Cannibal Holocaust poster but they are totally gory and have a naked lady on them so I decided against it :7(


 
Did you not do it because it would offend all the homosexuals, or because somebody would jack off to it?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Did you not do it because it would offend all the homosexuals, or because somebody would jack off to it?


Because the human body offends all gay people.


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 10, 2010)

Romero is a god
Alec


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Because the human body offends all gay people.


 
TITS.

Tits Tits Tits Tits

And seeing the shit-fits people throw in the mugshots thread when a girl posts on there and gets a minor amount of attention, definately Tits.

And I don't worry about stereotyping, since everybody who even slightly disagrees with the Democratic Party in the eyes of many Gay Activists are portrayed as Racist Nazi Libertarian Fascist Nationalist Militia member KKK members.


----------



## Citrakayah (Apr 10, 2010)

I still can't tell whether it's supposed to be a horror or a comedy.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 10, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Did you not do it because it would offend all the homosexuals, or because somebody would jack off to it?



Because she was impaled on a stick, as I'm sure you're aware



Citrakayah said:


> I still can't tell whether it's supposed to be a horror or a comedy.



It's both!


----------



## Stawks (Apr 10, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


>



I fucking love this movie.

The Tar Man? That is the scariest shit.

Dan O'Bannon RIP


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 10, 2010)

Stawks said:


> The Tar Man? That is the scariest shit.



I thought he was the funniest one. He's almost cute, the way he says "BRAAAAAIINNS"



Stawks said:


> JEEZUS CAMMP



liberal detected 

i was really disappointed that it was only about abortion

they showed that clip of that cool looking intelligent design video

YYYYEEAHHHH


----------



## Stawks (Apr 10, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I thought he was the funniest one. He's almost cute, the way he says "BRAAAAAIINNS"



Well, he's definitely cute

But the way his head moves?

He's like an evil mime. freaky



Load_Blown said:


> liberal detected



no please, don't tell anyone my secret.

I'll do anything

_anything_, lordbrown


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 10, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Well, he's definitely cute
> 
> But the way his head moves?
> 
> He's like an evil mime. freaky



It's all in the makeup 

I really really hope zombie movies in the future don't go all in for CGI shit because it looks faker and worse and it's just lame.

Say what you want but Romero still knows how to make a good zombie 



Stawks said:


> lordbrown


:neutral:


----------



## entropicage (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh god, Prince of Darkness. Only good thing about that movie was Alice Cooper stabbing a guy with a bicycle frame.


----------



## SuperBoogie (Apr 10, 2010)

Period. [Yeah. It has haunted me since the bad movie night where we first viewed it.]


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 10, 2010)

SuperBoogie said:


> Period. [Yeah. It has haunted me since the bad movie night where we first viewed it.]



I've had it with these motherfucking zombies on this motherfucking plane!


----------



## entropicage (Apr 10, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I've had it with these motherfucking zombies on this motherfucking plane!



Damn, it's a good thing I put down my soda before scrolling down.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## torachi (Apr 10, 2010)

PanzerschreckLeopard said:


> Zombi 2/Zombie (1979)


 
You know you're a horror nerd when..

You think of Mia Farrow as 'Tisa's Sister'


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 10, 2010)

Romero early stuff back when he did social comentary with Zombies IE pre 199- psi horror and any thing religion based.


----------



## torachi (Apr 10, 2010)

Alec Hopp said:


> Romero early stuff back when he did social comentary with Zombies IE pre 199- psi horror and any thing religion based.


 
You mean his social commentary SLEDGEHAMMERS didnt crush your skull during Land and Diary??

Or did you mean subtly placed, meaningful social commentary?


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot the original Day of the Dead.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Horror?   Hmm. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> The Crazies. I know it's new but the part right after the cars rolls out of the car wash. . .
> 
> Damn near pissed myself



I was so going to watch that until I found out it was Greenpeace, scare tactic, propaganda. It was like their Reefer Madness.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm glad you didn't compromise your values by seeing it


you fanny


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 11, 2010)

Always enjoyed the Nightmare on Elm Street Movies. Saw about half in theaters.
Hope the new one is good. Though often remakes, even if started new are not always good.  Sometimes they are too tho.


----------



## garoose (Apr 11, 2010)

I haven't actually watched a horror movie for a while..

I remember I thought Thirteenth Ghost was pretty good, and cube, and Dead Space


----------



## FlakyRock (Apr 11, 2010)

Zombieland ^_^ Not really a horror though :\


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (May 10, 2010)

[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hSPG9QQg4C0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hSPG9QQg4C0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 10, 2010)

Super excited for _The Human Centipede_


----------

